# Yale Mi Bolonia Fest Car Show.



## alleyyooper (Jul 29, 2019)

This show in some ways was a disappointment. I never did get a fried Bolonia sandwich. They had those cooking a couple blocks away at the city park. There were just some other places to get some decent food across the street from us. We chose pulled pork sandwiches and that was a good choice I felt.

There was a repulica JD 730 Diesel there and looked good and a Farmall H so were the only two tractors there. No semi tractors at all.

Many of the cars and trucks that attended this show were at Port Huron but there were a few new ones.

I am not going to do two shows in two days again that require us to get up so early and endure the heat like this again.
I was so wore our when I got home last evening I about passed out and did as soon and I finished supper.

Mini JD tractor.































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 29, 2019)

Soft top T bird, it stored in the trunk how ever.
















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 29, 2019)

AL


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 30, 2019)

Enjoyed my visit with the owner of this truck. Very nice fellow told me the truck has not been washed since 2009. Keeps it covered at home and dust it off before it is covered and also waxed.









I had one like this ordered but green with a white top 383 4 speed, then I got my draft notice.


















 Al


----------



## milkman (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for posting, I always enjoy your show pics. If I had the time and money, I'd have a '39 Chevy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 30, 2019)

Your welcome. 39 Chevy stock?





















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 30, 2019)

A very rare bird. I have only seen two in Michigan in 3 years.





I am a sucker for black cars.









The only real tractor at the show but still only got second place. They gave the toy JD first.











 Al


----------



## milkman (Jul 30, 2019)

Restored, black, stock appearance with set of wheels.


----------



## milkman (Jul 30, 2019)

I like the Chevy P/U, '46? Our neighbor had one when I was a kid, I remember the clutch and brake pedal were metal with no rubber cover.


----------



## milkman (Jul 30, 2019)

I like the black Fairlane too, '66 Bronze color with 390, first new car I owned.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 30, 2019)

I like the color of this Chevelle.





My Sister had a 1972 Comet 3 on the tree and 300 6 engine.











Goodrich MI Saturday, then the Back to the bricks tune up parties start on thre 5th of August. Davison MI, Clio Mi, Linden, Fenton, Swarts Creek and a choice Saturday Beecher or Montmorris. 

We Will be in St Johns that Saturday for the mint fest car show.


 Al


----------



## milkman (Jul 30, 2019)

One like this,


----------

